# Gene Cafe 101 - Simple & Dependable Roast Profile?



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Evening all,

I have just recently got a Gene Cafe, still getting to grips with it. It is 240V unmodified.

Anyone have a easy roast profile to share? It is in the celsius. (Least faff with red button)

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Short answer, no.

They're all a bit different and your mains supply will be different to what others have.

Once you understand how hot your roaster gets and how fast you'll be able to get a vaguely dependable profile but it'll be bean dependent, so you'll always see a bit of burning or scorching, or a roast that is a bit too slow or fast. Sometimes it'll struggle to get through first crack, other times it'll run away into second.

I have't used mine in an unmodded form for something like 7 years so I can't remember what it's like. From memory there was always some degree of scorching or tipping and it wasn't possible to alter that until the dimmer was brought in. I can't remember any particular controls or settings, just that stalling at 200c for a minute might help get a more even roast if you're having an issue with an uneven one. Max temp varied for me between 235 and 245, others won't go to 245 before first crack (as I said the roasters are a bit difference and the voltage you get from your supply differs).

You might get lucky and just be able to turn it on, set it to 235c and let it run to first crack (many pops) before dropping to 230c then 225c and getting a good medium roast.

One tip would be don't let it roast for too long after first crack (I think 2:30 max but could be a little less) regardless of dev percent. If the roast doesn't look burned at all and there's no tipping, and it seemed to progress well but just tastes a bit roasty even though it's not dark then roast for less time after first crack.


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Thanks that's very helpful


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

When trying an unknown bean I start with DaveC's (Thankyou Dave) basic roast profile. 180 from 0-4 mins(drying phase). 220 from 4-8mins(start of actual roast), 236 from 8- end of roast. Aim to get a good expansion of the bean and distinct 1st crack at about 12 - 13min. End roast about 30sec after 1st crack normally about 13'30". Roast should look even and chaff removed. The first roast of the day goes significantly slower than subsequent roasts.


----------

